# Safety codes



## GBtimex (Mar 8, 2011)

To all at Control Booth,

I was touring out catwalks the other day when I came across this monstrosity: 





For those that cant see the image it is 9 Twofers made from nothing but 12 gauge (asbestos coated on some) wires. Being a somewhat good person I chose to take those down make some real ones. I keep finding things like this all over my theatre and some of the things are beyond my skill level. I am wondering is there a GOOD resource for theatre safety codes online somewhere? USITT was a good start ANSI was less helpful and OSHA was like reading a tax form. Is there a good source for safety info on Rigging, fire (with pyro would be wonderful), elec, and everything else that goes on in our world. 

Even if I could get just one of those I would be very happy.

Thank you to all and may your theatres be SAFE,

GBTimex


----------



## Sony (Mar 8, 2011)

ANSI and OSHA are not codes, they are standards but it is not required that you follow them, IT IS HIGHLY recommended that you do. If you want to read up on electrical codes that pertain to theatre's then I highly recommend you read Article 520 and 530 of the National Electric Code (NEC) and as always, if you don't know how to do it yourself *HIRE A CERTIFIED ELECTRICIAN!!!*


----------



## museav (Mar 8, 2011)

USITT, IATSE, etc. may offer very good guidelines but are not governing bodies. OSHA relates to operations rather than facilities. And many safety and building codes do read like tax forms, or worse, and are very open to interpretation.

As far as building code, you might want to start with your local government and finding out what codes are applicable and who are the relevant Authorities Having Jurisdiction. Chances are that the local ordinances and building codes reference one of the standard building codes as well as a standard plumbing code, NFPA/NEC, etc., however what version of each is referenced and what amendments or revisions that apply will vary. You may also find that current code does not directly apply to your building unless you are making significant changes or improvements.


Added: Just to clarify, I believe that OSHA and ADA are Federal law, as enacted by the Occupational Safety and Health Act and the Americans with Disabilities Act, respectively. States can have their own job health and safety programs for private and public or only public employees, however those plans must be developed in coordination with, approved and monitored by OSHA.

Building codes such as UBC and IBC as well as NFPA, NEC and similar are guidelines developed by private industry organizations. They actually have no authority by themselves but they become law when they are incorporated, usually by reference, into state and local codes and ordinances. However, they can also be amended and revised as part of that process. It can get a bit convoluted as for example where I live the State code references various standard 'code' sources but adds some amendments. The County code then references the State codes but adds additional amendments and revisions. Thus to get a complete picture one has to look at the reference guidelines, the State amendments to those and the local amendments to the State's version.


----------



## JBrennan (Mar 8, 2011)

Jay O. Glerum's book, _Stage Rigging Handbook_, while not a book of codes, is an excellent review of safety practices for theatrical rigging. It also very clearly and plainly states how to recognize unsafe conditions, wear and tear on systems, and improperly installed equipment. It includes checklists for the different types of rigging systems from hemp to motorized and includes fire curtains and more. 

The disclaimer to this is nothing can replace or be better than having a certified rigging inspector come in to do a complete and total inspection of the rigging system. There are many companies that do this and it is possible your local theatrical supplier will have a person on staff or be able to recommend a company.

The J.R. Clancy website also has a lot of useful information regarding rigging safety and will send you free safety posters, signs, and batten caps.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 8, 2011)

Dr Doom's book is probably a useful resource...
Welcome to Risk International Publishing, home of the Theater Health and Safety Book!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 8, 2011)

You could check out Dr. Randall Davidson's book about Theater Safety.

A good resource online for some rigging starters is Sapsis Rigging, including his netHEADS newsletter.


----------



## GBtimex (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks folks! Rigging scares me to death because of the amount of things that can go wrong. We are in the process of getting our flys inspected and (hopefully) replaced within the next 6 months. Elecs I know better because I have been one many times but knowing what "works" and what is called safe are two VERY different things. I am looking at all the resources you guys suggested and finding them quite useful. Thank you again to those who make safety THE priority and not something to get around. 

All the best,

GBTimex


----------



## jwl868 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to confirm what museav stated: OSHA is a federal law and therefore has legal weight (provided that the work situation is covered by the act – specifically employees in private workplaces). Many states have state OSHA laws and regulations which include the federal regulations and may also include additional regulations. (Many of the state OSHA laws were written only to include public sector employees under OSHA.)

Also note that ANSI is also a collection of voluntary standards. ANSI standards do not, by themselves, have any legal weight.

And while I agree that the OSHA regulations are tedious, the OSHA website offers plenty of literature that is easier to read.

Joe


----------



## tjrobb (Mar 13, 2011)

AFAIK, the NEC has nothing to say about two-fers per se, as it covers installed electrics mainly. The only mentions I can think of right now are the use of SO (SJO in rare cases) cable, but check section 520 for better information.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 13, 2011)

tjrobb said:


> AFAIK, the NEC has nothing to say about two-fers per se, as it covers installed electrics mainly. The only mentions I can think of right now are the use of SO (SJO in rare cases) cable, but check section 520 for better information.


*520.69 Adapters.*

> Adapters, two-fers, and other single- and multiple-circuit outlet devices shall...


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 14, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> *520.69 Adapters.*


 
Precisely. 

The NEC is the definitive document that governs the construction and use of twofers (as well as all other portable and permanent electrical equipment in a theatre).

ST


----------



## museav (Mar 14, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> Precisely.
> 
> The NEC is the definitive document that governs the construction and use of twofers (as well as all other portable and permanent electrical equipment in a theatre).


Or more precisely, it is the code, regulations or ordinances established by the local governing bodies that govern and NEC is the reference or Standard (ANSI/NFPA 70) incorporated in almost all building codes and regulations in the US in regards to electrical equipment in a theatre. It is usually pretty safe to assume that NEC applies, however I have run into some situations where NEC did not actually apply or was modified by the local codes and regulations and in those cases is is the governing laws, not the Standard, that take precedence.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 15, 2011)

museav said:


> Or more precisely, it is the code, regulations or ordinances established by the local governing bodies that govern and NEC is the reference or Standard (ANSI/NFPA 70) incorporated in almost all building codes and regulations in the US in regards to electrical equipment in a theatre. It is usually pretty safe to assume that NEC applies, however I have run into some situations where NEC did not actually apply or was modified by the local codes and regulations and in those cases is is the governing laws, not the Standard, that take precedence.


 
True.

But in practical terms, it is unlikely that any local code deviates from Article 520 on theatre-related issues. Is anyone aware of such a local deviation?

ST


----------



## museav (Mar 15, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> But in practical terms, it is unlikely that any local code deviates from Article 520 on theatre-related issues. Is anyone aware of such a local deviation?ST


I agree, but I also believe that Article 520 also applies to church venues, auditoria, some meeting rooms, lecture halls, multi-purpose rooms, etc., basically, if it has a stage, performance area, booth or similar along with an 'audience' area then it probably falls under 520 rather than 518, so I'm not sure how much of the information is necessarily theatre specific. My point was really simply to always verify that NEC applies as written.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 15, 2011)

museav said:


> I agree, but I also believe that Article 520 also applies to church venues, auditoria, some meeting rooms, lecture halls, multi-purpose rooms, etc., basically, if it has a stage, performance area, booth or similar along with an 'audience' area then it probably falls under 520 rather than 518, so I'm not sure how much of the information is necessarily theatre specific. My point was really simply to always verify that NEC applies as written.


 
True again.

But I'd still like to hear from anyone on CB who has experience in a locale where the local code modified Article 520. Or 518, for that matter. Please provide specifics.

I'm just guessing we won't find any. If that is the case, I rest my case on the NEC being the definitive document on this subject.

But, let's see what emerges!


ST


----------



## museav (Mar 16, 2011)

STEVETERRY said:


> True again.
> 
> But I'd still like to hear from anyone on CB who has experience in a locale where the local code modified Article 520. Or 518, for that matter. Please provide specifics.
> 
> ...


I had one Contractor tell me that where they were located had no code. I had trouble believing that but doing a little research I found that other than ADA and energy conservation, the State Building Code, which does include NEC, was specifically limited to being applicable to State facilities, schoolhouses, hotels/motels with 15 or more bedrooms and "Any building in which moving pictures are featured regularly for charge of admission." I also found documentation supporting that the County currently had no Building Code, although a couple of local governments within the County do and the report containing this information was recommending enacting buidling codes and enforcement. Since NEC is simply a reference Standard, that at least seems to mean that they were correct and that other than in some of the specific municipalities, NEC compliance was not required for private or County buildings.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 17, 2011)

museav said:


> I had one Contractor tell me that where they were located had no code. I had trouble believing that but doing a little research I found that other than ADA and energy conservation, the State Building Code, which does include NEC, was specifically limited to being applicable to State facilities, schoolhouses, hotels/motels with 15 or more bedrooms and "Any building in which moving pictures are featured regularly for charge of admission." I also found documentation supporting that the County currently had no Building Code, although a couple of local governments within the County do and the report containing this information was recommending enacting buidling codes and enforcement. Since NEC is simply a reference Standard, that at least seems to mean that they were correct and that other than in some of the specific municipalities, NEC compliance was not required for private or County buildings.


 
Reminds me a lot of some unlicensed general contractors that got busted for continually telling their customers that they were qualified to do plumbing and electrical along with carpentry, and that permits are not required (only a money grabbing suggestion). Complete and utter bunk (at least anywhere in Canada). The CEC (Canadian Electrical Code) applies to any building/facility/really anything in the country. Most provinces have their own code books, however ALL of them have CEC as the minimum (actually exceeding CEC), and local authority can also require you to go BEYOND but NOT less than the CEC. Again not sure about how this works in the USA. I find it rather scary that there are potentially parts of the US where the NEC is not required to be followed, even in part.


----------



## erichart (Mar 17, 2011)

You can get an OSHA walkthrough from Monona Rossol, one of the leading experts in theatre safety: ACTS: OSHA safety requirements for the arts
It's expensive - I believe her fee is somewhere in the range of $700 plus you have to pay her travel and lodging to come there.

Erich Friend, who also runs the wonderful Theatre Safety Blog, also has a consulting firm which specializes in theatre safety.

These aren't necessarily endorsements of these two services, it's more just to let you know that these types of services exist if you were interested in going that route.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 18, 2011)

erichart said:


> You can get an OSHA walkthrough from Monona Rossol, one of the leading experts in theatre safety: ACTS: OSHA safety requirements for the arts
> It's expensive - I believe her fee is somewhere in the range of $700 plus you have to pay her travel and lodging to come there.
> 
> Erich Friend, who also runs the wonderful Theatre Safety Blog, also has a consulting firm which specializes in theatre safety.
> ...


 
Good idea, but be prepared to not like what you hear.

ST


----------

